# Horses being marked and stolen - east sussex



## duke246810 (Mar 14, 2011)

horses being marked and stolen in east sussex , polegate , wannock , horam , hellingly etc..

horses are having there manes plaited (small plaits in mane or tail) manes cut, or small parts of there legs clipped.

Please be extra vigilant and make sure you look for any suspicious behaviour! Red car has been spotted neumourous of times by the scene! 

They come back within 3 - 4 days to steal your horse, it could be in the afternoon or night you just dont know, thats why you have to make sure that there is really good security at your yard!

Please post if u have seen any behaviour or have any info or questions!


----------



## duke246810 (Mar 14, 2011)

Please post if you know anything! Anywhere even if its really far away! These people know what they are doing and know how to get around police and people! Please let us know if they have done it it YOU!


----------



## duke246810 (Mar 14, 2011)

There are lots of articles explaining what goes on, so if your not sure, please search on google or ask on here! Horses are taken to docks to be shipped over to ireland, if your horse is chipped they will leave it at the dock, so make sure you get your horses freezemarked / chipped!


----------



## EllieLovesHoney (Mar 11, 2011)

*Horses being marked in east sussex*

Alot of horses have been marked, so make sure you check your horses over, Look out for plaits in the main and tail, a chuck of hair cut out, cliped legs. The people who are doing this have a red car and are normally seen hanging around. so be extra careful!!


----------



## Brittmilt (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a good thing we live far away from that area. The people who are behind this need to be caught and given punishment. Please, be extra careful if you're around this area. Stay alert and if you board let the stable know about what's going on so that they are prepared.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

This was proven to be untrue almost a year and a half ago. It has somehow resurfaced and become an urban legend. 

Also...



> it turned out that there had been no theft of a horse in Guildford. Someone was simply stoking hysteria. In fact, there have been no reported thefts of ‘tagged’ horses.


Straight From the Horse's Mane | Features | Fortean Times


----------



## Brittmilt (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate stories that have proven to be untrue that resurface. It's a shame that someone would do that in order to freak people out. Well, if anything like this happens and it's proven to be true make sure you keep my previous post in mind.


----------

